# Building A Custom Elevated Dog Bathtub! My Bday Present Project



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

This is going to be an ongoing thread with updates and pictures of the progress you all! 

For my Birthday Present (Bday on the 5th of Nov)  James is going to make one of my biggest dreams come true!!! He is building me an elevated dog bathtub! I am beyond beyondddd excited and so thankful to have the best guy in the world. Bathing my crew, plus my neighbors two, PLUS my (second moms) 5 Labs and alot of the SPCA dogs... my back is dead and beaten by the end of the weekend. I know alot of you all know what I am talking about . Well to add to that, I have Scoliosis and bending down and squatting really really adds to the pain that is already there, so James promised me he would make it easier on me and he surprised me tonight. 

He got the trailer and said we needed to go and help a friend of ours move some tables and chairs for a party, so I was like... Uggggh I have a headache BUT okay. So we go, I stay in the Jeep watching them go into the backyard of this house and come out carrying some huge thing. I get out and ask our friend, "Damn what kind of a wild party needed a bathtub in the backyard?!" lol... James said, "SURPRISE MYLOVE! This is your Bday Present!" It took a while for me to catch on lol... but then I freaked and started jumping up and down soooo happy!!! He's got designs drawn out already and he is going to begin working on it this week... I am going to help too!!! I cant wait! It will be elevated and much more convenient for me and the dogs. Sigh... Ladies... I'm proud to say that I feel I have found the greatest man for me and my dogs teehee. He is my everything and the most thoughtful person I have ever met.

Pics in next post... and be sure to keep a look out for update pics on our progress!!!


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Getting it to James' house on the trailer...









Doesnt look like much now... BUT JUST WAIT!!!









Lot of cleaning to do...


















Remember Keep on the look out for the upcoming pics!!!
Nessa


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

This sounds awessoommee, I'll surely be paying attention


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

James for President! What a nice guy! Lucky you.


----------



## mom24/7 (Aug 24, 2008)

That is so sweet! I can't wait to see pics! 

I am getting ready to bathe all four of my guys & girls and my back hurts just thinking about it. What a wonderful guy that would come up with something like that for you! 

By the way: HAPPY BIRTHDAY ON WENDS!!!


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

What a great guy. Im going to make sure to have one built when Ry and I move out. Just bathing my one dog in the tub kills. Working at the grooming shop with their elevated tubs is so awsome, I hardly have to bend over at all (Unless its a super small dog or puppy lol)

Cant wait to see the finished product


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

haha i just get nakie and get in the shower with my girls n wash em up lol. its nice to have a dog as big as yourself when it comes to bathing lol.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Okay today was an all around perfect GREAT day!!!
First I went to visit my Rescue dogs up the valley, who BTW are doing AMAZING! Then I drove back to Brownsville and stopped at James' house to help him cut the tub. (That was all we were going to do today!) But he ended up finishing the whole frame!!! and boy does it look awesome! This is going to be such a huge post and picture thread. A Build Thread as MyLove calls it.  Oh my Lord I couldnt be happier! Now all he needs to do is get the drain connected, the water hose and shower head done and build the stairs for the dogs to get in. YAYAYAYAAYAY! (teehee I helped alot too!) In the end he personalized it... just look through the pics and check out the end... he is so wonderful.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

After it was cut and sanded down we put it up on the tires to start the frame









Cutting the boards... (I really hit the big time with James lol... he's everything packed in one... mechanic, plumber, carpenter, electrician, and everything else!)


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Beginning of the frame









My handyman at work









Standing on its own


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

He made it so perfect, it just slips right into the frame









Our Guinea Pig Kira









Me helping cut wood... 









My Dirty Boy!


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

I like this pic









With the supports under it


















If it can support our big butts, it can support anything, it is soooo sturdy!


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

The frame









Sanding it down









Teehee!









Painting it with the sealer or wutever u call it


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Mylove working and having a well deserved cold one


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Done... 









Personalizing it!


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

And yes you have reached the end for now! LOL!
Thanks for looking you all! I am sooo in love!
Nessa


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

That looks great, Nessa! After becoming so used to the elevated tubs at the shelter, I really dread bending over my own bathtub to wash Dakota...so I can definitely understand your excitement. Especially with all your big guys to get done. 

So do you have an area in the garage you plan to put it?
Also make sure to post pictures (though I'm sure you already planned to) of everyone's first time in the new fancy bath


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Dakota Spirit said:


> That looks great, Nessa! After becoming so used to the elevated tubs at the shelter, I really dread bending over my own bathtub to wash Dakota...so I can definitely understand your excitement. Especially with all your big guys to get done.
> 
> *So do you have an area in the garage you plan to put it?*
> Also make sure to post pictures (though I'm sure you already planned to) of everyone's first time in the new fancy bath


LoL I honestly cannot wait to give them a bath!!! You will def see pics!
It is going on the side patio outside, it's roofed and all... perfect spot I think! Cant wait!
Nessa


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh, the patio sounds even better. Can't wait to see it all finished and in use


----------

